# Come on in and meet Katt & Sparklez :)



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I finally got to bring home my girls, they were adopted from the wonderful Brandon @ 'Breakfast Bunch Rattery' and here they are (I appoligize if the pics are kinda big)

and of course Sparklez was sleeping at the time I happened to get photos of Katt except for a quick moment when she decided to pop her head out once and went back into hiding to sleep...lol, so I will get more pics later 

*Sparklez popping her head out of hammock*









*Katt peeking out of hammock*









*Katt sniffing the cage*









*Katt at her food dish, saying do you mind? I'm trying to eat here*









*Katt trying to sleep*









hope you enjoy...aren't they perfect? 

By the way, to who ever remembers me first posting pics of my new babies (Katt & Cameo) well, Cameo ended up actually being a boy  so the breeder offered me the little girl he was planning on keeping for himself...very sweet person, that Brandon 

So, yes, they aren't Katt & Cameo anymore, they are Katt & Sparklez


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Katt is so cute, I want to steal her. I love that hammock you have. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

They are SOOOO cute! I love their cage.


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG (skweee) katt has got to be the cutest ratty that i have ever seen!!!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

they are so cuteee! your katt reminds me if my Indica ah little


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

hehehe, so tiny and cute!


----------

